# Tier 2 Visa General For Baby Born in UK



## Misticle (Jan 26, 2015)

Hiya, 

We just Moved to the UK under my husbands Tier 2 VISA and had a baby this August. I thought we had everything sorted until I realized that the new baby doesn't have a VISA. I called to inquire today and was told the application could take 2 months and cost 1200 pounds. We are totally caught off guard by this. I've read ALOT of scary stuff like that if we leave on Holiday, we wont be able to bring our baby back in the country, that if the doctors ask for his passport and see that he doesn't have a VISA we could be forced to pay for services or turned away, and that we wont be able to enroll him in nursery or have any governmental services for him!! Has anyone ran into any trouble by not having a VISA for the new baby? Im not sure how long it will take us to get him a VISA, how real is the risk :fingerscrossed: of not having an extended VISA for him???


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You already seem to know the risks of not getting him a visa. He would be illegal, not entitled to NHS or other services or be able to travel. Not only would it blemish his record but your own as his responsible parent.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You absolutely must have a visa for him. It is absurd to think you can get away with not having a visa for him. Apply ASAP.


----------



## Misticle (Jan 26, 2015)

So Sorry for any misunderstandings. I in no way meant that I was considering not getting a VISA for him. I did not even realize that he needed a VISA until just recently, and I am concerned about problems with him not having a VISA while we begin the process of getting one. From the research that I have done it can take many months to have an application approved. My question was if any one has had any problems while working through this process.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Hes fine without a visa from when you apply until it is granted. Its the period before you apply thats a problem given you may need to access the hospital etc. So get to it asap, isn't a hard application and shouldnt take too long given less checking needed for a baby.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Some misleading advice here. British-born child doesn't need a visa to remain in UK - his birth certificate is enough for things like registering with GP. Only if you want to take him out of UK you will need a visa for him, and it will cost £601 (it does depend on exact visa type). If he isn't going abroard at all, you can even wait until you as parents become eligible for ILR, and then register him as British citizen otherwise than by descent.


----------

